# Driving to Keystone



## ns390 (Jan 3, 2009)

what type of vehicle would I need to drive up to keystone CO, during the month of feb? Can a compact car get me there ? What type of weather can I expect during the early month of feb ?


----------



## SmashPig (Nov 29, 2010)

ns390 said:


> what type of vehicle would I need to drive up to keystone CO, during the month of feb? Can a compact car get me there ? What type of weather can I expect during the early month of feb ?



It all depends on the weather my mannnnn! If it's real shitty out You'll need AWD or 4wd... Well front wheel drive could work too as long as your not a donkey.

Rear wheel drive and shitty roads though are a no no.


I guess it really all depends on how much balls you have :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

SmashPig said:


> It all depends on the weather my mannnnn! If it's real shitty out You'll need AWD or 4wd... Well front wheel drive could work too as long as your not a donkey.
> 
> Rear wheel drive and shitty roads though are a no no.
> 
> ...




LOL. I drive my Civic there all the time. It's fine going up and down the loveland pass even when full chain laws are in effect. As long as you are competent at driving in the snow and invest in some pretty decent tires a compact car will be fine. Chances are if you drive up in a snowstorm, there will be more SUV's and Trucks in accidents and in the ditches than small cars. :dunno: Driving in a RWD car can be extremely tricky though so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

The first time I went to Colorado we got stuck with a crappy 3 cylinder Geo Metro. We landed in Denver during a blizzard and they closed the roads shortly after we got on hwy 70. The Geo putted along just fine but I think it took us about 3 hours to get to Keystone in the snow. Use your head and you'll be fine out there. I'm heading to Keystone in 2 weeks and we have a Chevy Impala rental car, front wheel drives always do fine.


----------



## ns390 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys , btw where can I get discounted tickets for Keystone besides online ? Any locale supermarkets in denver that sells them?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

ns390 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys , btw where can I get discounted tickets for Keystone besides online ? Any locale supermarkets in denver that sells them?


I've been searching myself and haven't run across much. The King Sooper grocery stores sell them for about the same price as buying them online. Other than that I found a lady (travel agent) on craigslist that sells 3 day passes for $178 and 4 day passes for $252 but it sounds a little fishy so I'm going to pass and probably buy them at the grocery store when I get there.


----------

